# Chubb, Michel will return for senior seasons



## bilgerat (Dec 15, 2016)

good new out of Athens, Chubb and Michel will return for their senior seasons!!!!!

http://www.wsbtv.com/sports/college...chel-will-return-for-senior-seasons/476297238


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2016)

I figured they would. Unfinished business to take care of.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 15, 2016)

That was a shocker. I figured Chubb and Michel would of left. Michel would go higher in the draft than Chubb at this point. Now what becomes of Holyfield ?


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 15, 2016)

just read that Isiah McKenzie was leaving though...academic reasons....good luck Imac! A DGD for sure...... But that does leave room for Godwin and he is incredibly capable.
I bet Cheney, Pittman, and Smart told them we would be running the fool out of the rock next year...and that we have a special O-line in the works.  We will see.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2016)

X-mas early!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 15, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> X-mas early!



the bonus of a good class too??  man....got pump the brakes some baby.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes sir earl Christmas for sure! Hate to hear that for the human joy stick.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 15, 2016)

Outside linebackers Lorenzo Carter and Davin Bellamy also announced they were returning


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2016)

Bummer about McKenzie. Godwin looks like a gamer though and maybe CKS has something hidden up his sleeve for that position.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 15, 2016)

GA has 3 big receivers coming in next year


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2016)

I am surprise about Chubb. It is a gamble for him and I don't think his knee can stand another lick like the last one.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I am surprise about Chubb. It is a gamble for him and I don't think his knee can stand another lick like the last one.



If it don't work out he can always fall back on his college  degree


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2016)

N.c.!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Just saw it as well! Awesome! Stoked Dawg here!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> Outside linebackers Lorenzo Carter and Davin Bellamy also announced they were returning



Sweeeeetttttttttttt!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I am surprise about Chubb. It is a gamble for him and I don't think his knee can stand another lick like the last one.



Insurance policy in place for sure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Sweeeeetttttttttttt!!



x2!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 15, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Godwin looks like a gamer though and maybe CKS has something hidden up his sleeve for that position.





mark-7mag said:


> GA has 3 big receivers coming in next year



I really liked how Wims came alive toward the end of the season. He's a big target with good hands and I hope he continues to improve and coach up the young guns.

GREAT news about those 4 returning in 17!!!! GOOOO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2016)

maybe now Bellamy will actually wrap someone up and punish them driving them into the ground!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2016)

I am most surprised by Sony.  Chubb said he couldn't leave with that ugly GT flag being planted on his last regular season game.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I am most surprised by Sony.  Chubb said he couldn't leave with that ugly GT flag being planted on his last regular season game.



Yeah looks like it was two fold. But there isn't any doubt he's coming back with a chip on his shoulders.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 15, 2016)

Heck yeah! Very thankful those guys decided to come back! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> If it don't work out he can always fall back on his college  degree



No doubt his degree will help but I wouldn't risk millions and an early retirement.


----------



## GA native (Dec 15, 2016)

After this lackluster season, Chubb has to return. Too many of us think he has lost a step since the knee injury. I am hoping it was just a lousy O-line, and the knee is fine. 

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 15, 2016)

Shocked me. Real happy about it though.


----------



## kingdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome Go Dawgs....


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 16, 2016)

Good deal for the dawgs. I hope neither sustain an injury that could derail a pro career


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2016)

The other surprise is Lorenzo.  I just knew he was gone.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 16, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> The other surprise is Lorenzo.  I just knew he was gone.



Looks like these players may know something good is in the works. Maybe an sec east title or more.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 16, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I figured they would. Unfinished business to take care of.



This.  Although if I was Chubb, I'd get out while healthy


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 16, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Chubb said he couldn't leave with that ugly GT flag being planted on his last regular season game.



Don't let that fool ya.  Chubb is coming back to help his draft stock.


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 16, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> The other surprise is Lorenzo.  I just knew he was gone.



Lorenzo would be lucky to get drafted in the first 5 rounds the way he has played his career at UGA. Freshman year he looked promising and then Soph. was just kinda blehhh and it continued this year. Hes very good at making tackles 10-15 yards down the field though......


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 16, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This.  Although if I was Chubb, I'd get out while healthy



Especially having to play up on the UT cow pasture next season


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 16, 2016)

SCswampCAT said:


> Lorenzo would be lucky to get drafted in the first 5 rounds the way he has played his career at UGA. Freshman year he looked promising and then Soph. was just kinda blehhh and it continued this year. Hes very good at making tackles 10-15 yards down the field though......



NO!!!!!!!!  These are all sure fire first round talent just wants to come back and play for Kirby.  National Championship next year!!!!!!


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 16, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> NO!!!!!!!!  These are all sure fire first round talent just wants to come back and play for Kirby.  National Championship next year!!!!!!



Im red and black through and through, no question, but none of them would be 1st rounders and Michel may be the only one that could go in the 2nd, maybe.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 16, 2016)

SCswampCAT said:


> Im red and black through and through, no question, but none of them would be 1st rounders and Michel may be the only one that could go in the 2nd, maybe.



You better get back in line and quit letting reality blur the vision of UGA that others have constructed for themselves.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You better get back in line and quit letting reality blur the vision of UGA that others have constructed for themselves.



yep. read my sig line


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 16, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You better get back in line and quit letting reality blur the vision of UGA that others have constructed for themselves.



I don't wear my red colored glasses all the time. I'm more of a realistic fan and just call it how I see it.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

SCswampCAT said:


> I don't wear my red colored glasses all the time. I'm more of a realistic fan and just call it how I see it.



And you right on about Carter and the backs .  Carter seems like he has more recruiting stars than sacks so far.  Thank you Mel Kipper for keeping Chubb and Michele off the microphone at Burger King.  A good rule of thumb for you future Dawgs... if you can't make third team all SEC... stay in school


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

I think Lorenzo got a lotta of work to do to make it to the fifth round. Michel will not go early regardless and personally I was ready to see the new crop of running backs. Chub is and always has been a DGD and I hope he gets a better O line next year and that half step back.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think Lorenzo got a lotta of work to do to make it to the fifth round. Michel will not go early regardless and personally I was ready to see the new crop of running backs. Chub is and always has been a DGD and I hope he gets a better O line next year and that half step back.



I am with you KY.  I think Herrrien was woefully under used, and if they were only going to use Holyfield as little as they did, why not just redshirt.  Hoping all the new o linemen can make a difference no matter who is in the backfield.  And if McKenzie really is gone, start training Hardman right now to take his place.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2016)

SCswampCAT said:


> Lorenzo would be lucky to get drafted in the first 5 rounds the way he has played his career at UGA. Freshman year he looked promising and then Soph. was just kinda blehhh and it continued this year. Hes very good at making tackles 10-15 yards down the field though......



I hear all of that, but folks who know him say he can't wait to get enough cash to look like Hollywood!  Pro Scouts seem to like his look and size.  He just needs to get his motor running faster!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> NO!!!!!!!!  These are all sure fire first round talent just wants to come back and play for Kirby.  National Championship next year!!!!!!



Don't you have an exhaust pipe to go suck on or something!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Don't you have an exhaust pipe to go suck on or something!



This.......gold dust needs to stand in the corner and just eat boogers.....what a wasted spot in this thread.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 17, 2016)

Not sure what to think about them staying. Happy but we have some young guns that need playing time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Not sure what to think about them staying. Happy but we have some young guns that need playing time.



dogs gonna win lots of blood bath games next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs gonna win lots of blood bath games next year.



In all honesty I think your right, Even though your joking I think year 3 for Kirby is going to be sweeeetttt. Next year should be a major improvement. Looking at recruiting numbers so far with 5 spots left to fill in this class this class is the best class in 16 years according to rivals. This O line class is the best on paper ever at UGA. If he can continue to recruit every year the way he has this year it's going to get fun. Needs to clean up some brain CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored coaching and UGA will be legit in a couple years. I have seen so many gimmick recruiting pitches in the past at UGA it's nice to see a legit recruiting pitch, work.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> In all honesty I think your right, Even though your joking I think year 3 for Kirby is going to be sweeeetttt. Next year should be a major improvement. Looking at recruiting numbers so far with 5 spots left to fill in this class this class is the best class in 16 years according to rivals. This O line class is the best on paper ever at UGA. If he can continue to recruit every year the way he has this year it's going to get fun. Needs to clean up some brain CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored coaching and UGA will be legit in a couple years. I have seen so many gimmick recruiting pitches in the past at UGA it's nice to see a legit recruiting pitch, work.  Go Dawgs!!




10 plus wins next year. bank.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2016)

look what bama is doing with all them senior first rounders returning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2016)

imagine where saban would be now if everyone came back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2016)

it may not compute to that level for the dogs but these guys are special. need improved oline play and use both chub and michel at same time. fire the current oc he sucks. getva guy that can get the ball off the line. open up the field. d will be better. it will be a great year for the muts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2016)

eason has a true shot at being a top 3 sec qb next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2016)

hurts will win the heisman next year and bama wins a close one again to the 10-2 dogs in the seccg.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

We know what you doing 6.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 17, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> And if McKenzie really is gone, start training Hardman right now to take his place.



This this and some of this ^^^


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 17, 2016)

All this talk about McKenzie in trouble for something.  Anyone have a link b/c I haven't seen anything


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

scooty006 said:


> All this talk about McKenzie in trouble for something.  Anyone have a link b/c I haven't seen anything




I was just going on what someone else said in this thread about him failing out of school.  I have seen nothing either.  As much as Kirby said in his press conference about who was staying and who was transferring, it sure seems he would have said something about McKenzie.  Anyway, I hope he is coming back.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 20, 2016)

More I think about it not sure what good it's going to do for them to stay, it's not like we will improve a whole lot on the OL side of the ball in one year of rebulding.....


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 20, 2016)

nickel back said:


> More I think about it not sure what good it's going to do for them to stay, it's not like we will improve a whole lot on the OL side of the ball in one year of rebulding.....



Also, why assume our OL won't improve just b/c we lost a few guys.  Maybe they weren't the right guys to begin with?  Next season we'll have another year in Pittman's system with Hayes the JC transfer, Wynn & Sims who have played a lot and will be seniors, Gaillard played a lot this past year, Cleveland & Kindley with tons of size and 1 full year in the S&C program.  Guys like Kendall Baker, Pat Allen and Sam Madden who may be ready to contribute.  Then out of all 5 of the freshman probably 2-3 will be ready to play.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2016)

nickel back said:


> More I think about it not sure what good it's going to do for them to stay, it's not like we will improve a whole lot on the OL side of the ball in one year of rebulding.....



We will probably improve plenty on the o line. We lost to Vandy for crying out loud. Chubb and Michel couldn't mortgage a hole to run through between the tackles all year long. It's not hard to improve over that.

6 is trying to put the head fake on us about the SECCG next year. We come close next year but lose some more heart breakers and then contend in 2018.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 20, 2016)

Chubb is ready to go 1-3 vs tech.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2016)

Tech runs this state


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 20, 2016)

That's a good one.


----------

